# Rahmenbruch Hinterbau Cube AMS



## bmcube (12. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

jetzt habe ich gerade im Forum mitbekommen, dass ich mit meinem Bruch an der Bremshalterung nicht allein bin. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange das bei euch gedauert hat bis sich Cube rührt. Habe vor 3 Wochen das Teil zu meinem Händler (fahrrad konsum Schleusingen)geschickt und seither sagen die es läge alles bei Cube.

Vielen Dank für eure Infos
Bernd


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. April 2010)

warten warten warten warten warten. denke mal bis zu 12 wochen könnte es schon dauern :x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2010)

bmcube schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> jetzt habe ich gerade im Forum mitbekommen, dass ich mit meinem Bruch an der Bremshalterung nicht allein bin. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange das bei euch gedauert hat bis sich Cube rührt. Habe vor 3 Wochen das Teil zu meinem Händler (fahrrad konsum Schleusingen)geschickt und seither sagen die es läge alles bei Cube.
> 
> ...



Was hast du den für ein Bj.?
Und hast du vielleicht ein Foto?


----------



## mann_mit_hund (13. April 2010)

hatte das problem schon 2x mit nem ams pro bj 2002, beim ersten mal vor 6 jahren hats ca 6-7 wochen gedauert (war im endeffekt ni schlecht da ich dadurch den neueren umlenker bekam). diesmal wurde der rahmen altersbedingt gleich ausgemustert.
das 2. mal hab ichs auch erst nach dem marathon in saalbach gesehn, irgendwie gemerkt hatte ichs am hinterbauverhalten aber gesehn erst danach... glück gehabt
2x gleiche stelle, knapp über bremsaufnahme


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2010)

Mir ist nur bekannt das die AMS bis Bj. bis 06 Probleme mit Brüchen hatten ab 07-09 ist mir so weit nix bekannt sollten jetzt die 10er wieder dabei sein? wäre aber sehr schade.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (13. April 2010)

bis 06 kann ich bestätigen, wobei eben immer mal was sein kann...
kochen ja alle nur mit asiatischem wasser in der rahmenherstellung.


----------



## littledevil (13. April 2010)

wo steht da was von 2010 er Modell?


----------



## motorsportfreak (14. April 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> wo steht da was von 2010 er Modell?




Nix, sonst hätte Cube ja nix gelernt! 


Zumal der Hinterbau im Bereich der Bremse seit 2007 anders gestaltet ist


----------



## bmcube (16. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Was hast du den für ein Bj.?
> Und hast du vielleicht ein Foto?


Ich habe mein AMS Ltd 2007 gekauft. Kann natürlich auch ein älterer Rahmen gewesen sein. Der Bruch ist absolut identisch mit den anderen Bruchbildern im Forum. Wäre nichts wirklich neues auf einem Foto zu sehen. Der Rahmen ist kurz hinter der Schweissnaht der Bremshalterung gebrochen. Erstaunlich finde ich dass das scheinbar ganz normal ist und Cube erst was tut wenn die Fahrer Probleme bekommen. Sie verkaufen den Rahmen noch 2007 obwohl sie wissen dass er gefährlich ist wenn er nicht nur auf geteerten Straßen eingesetzt wird. Und Hunderte von Leuten fahren damit immer noch rum und wissen gar nicht dass die nächste Abfahrt im Gelände bischen spannender als erwartet werden kann. In USA wäre CUBE wahrscheinlich schon Pleite wegen Schadensersatzprozessen. 
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Bernd


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2010)

Da hast du wahrscheinlich noch ein 06er Rahmen die waren bekannt dafür an dieser Stelle zu brechen "leider" ich habe einen von 07 und kann sagen bis jetzt wurde der nur geprügelt und hat außer Kratzern noch nichts.
Musste zwar schon zwei mal die Lager tauschen und die DU Buchsen vom Dämpfer erneuern aber das ist bei ca. 20000 km normal.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, Brüche kommen bei allen Herstellern vor am schlimmsten fand ich es bei Rotwild, ein Kollege bekommt jetzt schon seinen dritten Rahmen der immer an der gleichen Stelle bricht. die lernen es wohl nie.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2010)

so, jetzt auch bei mir.... gestern am meinem 2005er AMS Ltd. der Hinterbau nahe Bremse.

Gibt es die als Ersatzteil? Von Cube und wie schnell? Hat jemand Erfahrung. Montieren kann ichs selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2010)

Neuen Hinterbau bekommst du auf jeden Fall aber wie lange das dauert...wissen die Götter.


----------



## rune_rne (19. April 2010)

soweit ich weiß gibts für die alten rahmen keine hinterbauten mehr hatte bei mir nen neuen rahmen bekommen hatte auch nen 06er glaub ich


----------



## motorsportfreak (20. April 2010)

rune_rne schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibts für die alten rahmen keine hinterbauten mehr hatte bei mir nen neuen rahmen bekommen hatte auch nen 06er glaub ich


 
Laut Cube gibt es nur noch 2010 Material, zumindest kplt Rahmen!

Habe gerade einen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen (wegen schiefstehendem Hinterrad)!


----------



## tom de la zett (20. April 2010)

wisst ihr, was nen Austauschrahmen kosten soll (keine Garantie mehr)


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. April 2010)

ein ams rahmen mit dämpfer kostet 799 in der comp version und 899 in der pro. jeweils ams 100 bei bikepalast.

schon ziemlich viel finde ich. die werden anfang nächstes jahres wieder für 299 und 399 verschleudert.

o/


----------



## tom de la zett (25. April 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ein ams rahmen mit dämpfer kostet 799 in der comp version und 899 in der pro. jeweils ams 100 bei bikepalast.
> 
> schon ziemlich viel finde ich. die werden anfang nächstes jahres wieder für 299 und 399 verschleudert.
> 
> o/



ja, ziemlich teuer. Mal sehen, was "mein" Händler für ein Angebot bekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. April 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wisst ihr, was nen Austauschrahmen kosten soll (keine Garantie mehr)


 
Modell 2009 bekommt man schon für ca 400
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005015&sidDEMOSHOP=d3q3r1bsi63of606asejtgk1e5


----------



## tom de la zett (26. April 2010)

ja, schon gesehen - aber leider nur die 16'' oder 22''. Nix für normal lange Beine


----------



## yogi_hl (8. Mai 2010)

Hi, einer von euch (oder von den zukünftigen Lesern ) hat nicht "zufällig" den intakten Kettenstrebenteil (nicht so wie dieser http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/637364 ) von 'nem Cube AMS zu verkaufen ???


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2010)

Zur Not schweißen lassen. 
Weiß nicht, ob das Teil von neueren Modelljahren da auch passt.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Mai 2010)

So viel ich weiß passen die neuen Schwingen angeblich nicht, Schweißen geht aber wenn du einen guten Aluschweißer an der Hand hast.


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Mai 2010)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> Hi, einer von euch (oder von den zukünftigen Lesern ) hat nicht "zufällig" den intakten Kettenstrebenteil (nicht so wie dieser http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/637364 ) von 'nem Cube AMS zu verkaufen ???



Hab zur Zeit meinen 2005er Rahmen rumliegen, Hinterbau bei Bremse gebrochen. Ist das was?
Würde aber noch etwas warten wollen, da ich leider immer noch keine Aussage vom Händler zu Ersatzteilmöglichkeiten hab.


----------



## yogi_hl (16. Mai 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hab zur Zeit meinen 2005er Rahmen rumliegen, Hinterbau bei Bremse gebrochen. Ist das was?
> Würde aber noch etwas warten wollen, da ich leider immer noch keine Aussage vom Händler zu Ersatzteilmöglichkeiten hab.



Da wäre ich schon interessiert  
Hab dir vorhin 'ne persönliche Nachricht geschickt. 
's wäre schön, wenn du dich dann mal melden würdest. Danke !

P.S.: Es eilt auch nicht wirklich. Bin gerade erst von einer "Metallentfernung" aus der Schulter zurück. Da wird's noch so 2-3 Wochen dauern bis ich ins Gelände zurück kehre (deswegen kann ich da auch etwas warten  )


----------



## bmcube (17. Mai 2010)

Dauerte zwar eine Weile d.H. 7 Wochen mit einigen Anrufen, aber jetzt habe ich einen schönen neuen AMS Rahmen Bj 2010.
Insofern funktioniert die Garantie.
Bernd


----------



## hugo71 (28. August 2010)

Hi zusammen, hatte vor zwei Wochen das gleiche Problem, Bruch über der Bremsaufnahme und 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der 5-jährigen Garantie. War sher enttäuscht, da bis dato eigentlich alles bestens mit der Möhre. Also ab zum Händler, der über eine Woche niemanden bei Cube ans Telefon bekam, auch nach mehrmaligen Mails nicht. 

Dann Montag Anruf, es wird geprüft, ob neuer Hinterbau oder ganzer Rahmen auf Kulanz ersetzt wird. Klang ja schonmal gut... Dann wieder Funkstille und am Donnerstag steht plötzlich ein nagelneuer Rahmen beim Dealer für mich. Komplett auf Kulanz!

Fazit: Unterm Strich hat es sich gelohnt, geiler neuer Rahmen in schwarz-weiss, superkulant die Kollegen bei Cube, leider nur sehr schwer, die zu erreichen, selbst für Händler. Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben bei gleichem Problem. Also nochmal Danke an Cube und jetzt muss ich los das Teil einfahren ;-)


----------



## norman68 (28. August 2010)

hugo71 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, hatte vor zwei Wochen das gleiche Problem, Bruch über der Bremsaufnahme und 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der 5-jährigen Garantie. War sher enttäuscht, da bis dato eigentlich alles bestens mit der Möhre. Also ab zum Händler, der über eine Woche niemanden bei Cube ans Telefon bekam, auch nach mehrmaligen Mails nicht.
> 
> Dann Montag Anruf, es wird geprüft, ob neuer Hinterbau oder ganzer Rahmen auf Kulanz ersetzt wird. Klang ja schonmal gut... Dann wieder Funkstille und am Donnerstag steht plötzlich ein nagelneuer Rahmen beim Dealer für mich. Komplett auf Kulanz!
> 
> Fazit: Unterm Strich hat es sich gelohnt, geiler neuer Rahmen in schwarz-weiss, superkulant die Kollegen bei Cube, leider nur sehr schwer, die zu erreichen, selbst für Händler. Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben bei gleichem Problem. Also nochmal Danke an Cube und jetzt muss ich los das Teil einfahren ;-)



Du weist aber das zur Zeit bei fast jeden Hersteller das Eurobikefieber am Kochen ist und Urlaubszeit ist in Bayer ja auch nocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi_hl (30. November 2010)

Ach so, bin gerade wieder über den Thread gestoplert.
(vielleicht findet ja jemand diese Info nützlich)

Weil in vorherigen Beiträgen gesagt wurde, daß alte Hinterbauten nicht an neue Rahmen-Dreiecke (und umgekehrt) passen. Das ist völlig korrekt beobachtet. Bei den einen ist die Befestigung des Sitzstrebenteils an der Wippe "von aussen" bei anderen "von innen". Jedoch sollte unter Verwendung der jeweils passenden Wippe es höchstwahrscheinlich auch hier passen - schätze ich (hab's allerdings nicht probiert).

Da ich bei mir ja nur den Kettenstrebenteil zu tauschen hatte, stellte mir sich dieses Problem natürlich nicht.

*Allerdings:*
In der Tat hatte ich dann den (gebrauchten) Kettestrebenteil von einem neueren Baujahr bekommen, welcher deswegen auch erstmal nicht 100% passte.

Am Schwingenlager ist alles identisch. Aber an der anderen Seite ...
Mit einer kleinen Modifikation hatte ich's dann doch verbaut bekommen 
Prinzipiell gab's zwei Optionen, wobei ich mich dafür entschied das Loch wo die Verbindung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebenteil gelagert ist an meinem intakten Sitzstrebenteil auf zu bohren. Danach konnte ich die Buchsen und Schrauben des "neuen" Gebrauchtteils verbauen und alles passte wunderschön zusammen .

Das Rad hat mittlerweile wieder etliche hundert (tausend?) Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Alles wieder wie neu ...

P.S.: Der Kettenstrebenteil ist für alle Rahmengrößen gleich lang. Der Sitzstrebenteil natürlich nicht.


----------



## Lips_71 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, jetzt bin ich auch im Club dabei. Meine Hinterachsschwinge hat sich heute auch verabschiedet, gleiches Bruchbild wie bei hugo71.
Allerdings ist mein ams pro schon Modell 2003. Da wird nichts mehr gehen mit Garantie
Wisst ihr was die Schwinge kostet und wie lange es dauert? Die Threads haben mir Angst gemacht, wochenlanges warten, jetzt wo die Saison gerade richtig losgeht.

Hat jemand versucht, wie yogi_hl, geschrieben hat, eine neuere Schwinge einzubauen?


----------



## yogi_hl (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Lips71,

ich fürchte an so'n Teil wirst du - wenn überhaupt - nur als Gebrauchtteil ran kommen - und selbst das wird vermutlich schwierig ... 
---
Die meisten Hinterbau-Brüche die ich gesehen habe sind genau an der Stelle ('ne Schwachstelle halt ). Der Rahmen wo ich mein Ersatzteil her habe war auch genau dort _"durch"_. Von daher sind die Teile wohl rar.

Zudem sind die Sitzstrebenteile auch abhängig von der Rahmengröße unterschiedlich lang (nicht so wie der Kettenstrebenteil). Das schränkt's nochmal ein. 
Und: Wenn du ein von der Größe passendes Teil bekommst, dann kann's ja auch von einem neueren Baujahr sein. Dann musst du auch noch die dazu passende Wippe haben (wie ich schon angemerkt habe ) - und auch dann musst du noch Hand anlegen damit neuerer Sitzstrebenteil mit altem Kettenstrebenteil zusammen passt.

Das einfachste wäre, wenn du den kompletten Hinterbau (inklusive Wippe) in der passenden Größe bekämst. Aber das hat schon eher was von der Richtung "Sechser im Lotto". Na gut, das ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Aber viel Glück brauchst du schon.

Das wünsch ich dir ...


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Mai 2012)

Meine Bremsaufnahme ist auch dabei, sich zu verabschieden.  Habe mit Fluoreszenz-Lösung und UV-Licht einen Harrriß an der Schweißnaht nachweisen können. Und das nach nur knapp 7000km. Es handelt sich um ein 2011er AMS 130 Race. 
Noch kann ich ohne Probleme bremsen, aber ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt.
Mal sehen, wie lange die Prozedur mit dem Austausch dauert. Es muß ja lediglich nur eine Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## yogi_hl (29. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Es muß ja lediglich nur eine Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht werden.


Ähhh, ... du weisst das beide Sitzstreben zusammen ein Teil sind ? 
Aber egal. Sofern Cube dir das Ersatzteil zur Verfügung stellt (wovon ich in deinem Fall ausgehen würde), dann ist der eigentliche Austausch/Umbau eigentlich für einen geübten Schrauber kein großes Ding. Den Kettenstreben-Teil zu Tauschen ist deutlich aufwändiger.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Mai 2012)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> Ähhh, ... du weisst das beide Sitzstreben zusammen ein Teil sind ?
> Aber egal. Sofern Cube dir das Ersatzteil zur Verfügung stellt (wovon ich in deinem Fall ausgehen würde), dann ist der eigentliche Austausch/Umbau eigentlich für einen geübten Schrauber kein großes Ding. Den Kettenstreben-Teil zu Tauschen ist deutlich aufwändiger.



 Warum bilden beide Sitzstreben ein Teil?  Beim AMS 110/130/150 sind die Sitzstreben separat verbaut. Die Querverspannung sitzt doch im Umlenkhebel.
Oder reden wir irgendwie aneinander vorbei?


----------



## yogi_hl (30. Mai 2012)

Okay, wenn du das sagst ... 
Bei den AMSs welche ich gesehen und an denen ich für mich und Kollegen geschraubt habe - zugegeben alles keine aktuellen Modelle - ist der Sitzstrebenteil (also beide Seiten) genau ein Teil. Kann ja sein, dass sie's zu einem Zeitpunkt geändert haben. Dann _"mea culpa"_ 

So genau schaut man da ja auch nicht immer hin ...


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Mai 2012)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> So genau schaut man da ja auch nicht immer hin ...



Hat sich aber so angehört.


----------



## Lips_71 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Biker,

habe meinen Bruch jetzt bei Spezialisten (Schweisslehranstalt) schweissen lassen.
Da ich den Rahmen nicht wÃ¤rmebehandeln kann meinten die ich soll 21 Tage warten, dann ist wieder 80% der ursprÃ¼nglichen Festigkeit vorhanden. Da ich jetzt eh im Urlaub war, ohne Bike, ist die Zeit fast um und nÃ¤chste Woche starte ich wieder.
Habe zwar nicht mehr das Vertrauen wie zuvor, aber mal sehen wie lange es gut geht.

Cube hat mir einen neuen Rahmen (AMS 110) fÃ¼r 450â¬ angeboten.

Ãbrigens, beim Ausbau der Strebe habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Lager zwischen Kettenstrebe und Hinterbau gebrochen ist (Kugeln i.O., aber der Kranz ist in mehr Teile gesprungen). Der Mechaniker meinte, das Lager gibt es nicht einzeln sondern nur im "GroÃen Lagersatz" fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100â¬. 
Wisst ihr wo ich das Lager einzeln bekommen, bzw. welche Kennwerte das Lager hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern kam ein nagelneuer Rahmen (AMS 130 2011), obwohl eigentlich nur die Sitzstrebe mit der defekten Bremsaufnahme hätte ausgetauscht werden müssen. Das alles in nur wenigen Tagen. Es geht also auch schnell, wenn man bei Cube will.


----------

